
Volkswagen Currywurst - sbolt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_currywurst
======
tcoff91
Wow, I wish I could satisfy my currywust craving now. I ate a ton of it on my
short trip to Berlin. Delicious!

~~~
tbyehl
To my taste buds and memories, the Costco / Kirkland Beef Dinner Franks make
for a reasonable approximation of what I was accustomed to eating in Germany.
I cut a cross-hatch pattern on top, warm up some ketchup, sprinkle on some
curry powder. Geschmeckt!

------
Hupriene
Reminds me of Maytag Blue Cheese. Are there other food products out there from
surprising brands?

~~~
bfirsh
[https://us.peugeot-saveurs.com/en_us/pepper-mills](https://us.peugeot-
saveurs.com/en_us/pepper-mills)

Peugeot, the car company, invented the pepper grinder and still makes them.

They started making pepper grinders before they made cars though, so perhaps
you could argue they're a kitchen tools company that also makes cars.

~~~
AceJohnny2
Like Nokia made boots

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokian_Footwear](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokian_Footwear)

------
anamexis
I'm disappointed that the main Volkswagen article doesn't say "Volkswagen is a
German car and sausage manufacturer..."

------
imadethis
Ha, I drive a VW. Next time I'm at the dealership I should swing by the parts
department and see if I can get it delivered to the US. Gotta get the ketchup
and plate too.

~~~
wolfgang42
Alas!

 _> The product is sold in 11 countries but is not available in the United
States due to its rules on the import of uncooked meat._

But, there is still hope that they might make it available again:

 _> In the past Volkswagen has sent a team of chefs to the United States to
replicate the product with locally sourced ingredients._

------
gwittel
I went to the Wolfsburg Autostadt and took a tour at the factory next door a
year ago ([https://www.autostadt.de](https://www.autostadt.de)). It was a
great tour. The guide was making jokes about the currywurst. I didn't realize
he was serious. I guess I could have had some at the museum.

Its a highly automated factory so it was very interesting to see work done (or
not done) by machines. If you're in the area, its well worth the visit. The
auto museum is a huge complex next to the factory; its not just VW stuff.

------
AareyBaba
Factory tour
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWP32tCPv_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWP32tCPv_w)

------
Havoc
I love the fact that external profits subsidise the staff meals. Very
wholesome setup

